# First Azureus Clutch



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Hi all, I got my Azureus about a month ago I noticed they were spending the day in the coconut hut I figured something was up. 

I just checked the petri dish and I found 3 eggs.

Do they look good?









I'm panicking, what should I do with them?

Ricky


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Ok, so they are starting to turn grayish I am thinking they are not fertile, but I'll give them some time just in case. From what I can tell it is normal for frogs to not be successful their first clutch. 

In the meantime going to purchase java moss and some Indian almond leaves. 

Does anyone know how I should store the eggs? Should I seal the petri dish with the lid of leave if open?

Ricky


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Ok, so they are starting to turn grayish I am thinking they are not fertile, but I'll give them some time just in case. From what I can tell it is normal for frogs to not be successful their first clutch.
> 
> In the meantime going to purchase java moss and some Indian almond leaves.
> 
> ...


Leave the lid open... Air is important for pretty much every living thing....


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Just make sure it doesn't dry out too much.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Ok, thanks for the help.

Any recommendations on tadpole food for Tincs?

Ricky


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

I rinse all that crud off with a mister and float the lid in a tupperwear on a little bit of water like 1/4th inch. I also mist the eggs so there is a bit of water on the lid. Not much. Then wait to see the line form that will be the tadpole. Any eggs that go bad I scrape away with a razor blade. Error slightly on the side of the bad egg. 

It's exciting. If these go bad don't worry there will be more.


----------



## Drachenblut (10 mo ago)

Congrats! Our lovely D. Tinctorius 'Cobalt' pair, Grom the Paunch and Madam Tiddymuncha have been producing like mad for us! We get about 8 eggos every 2 weeks for the last couple months. They seem to have slowed down now, and we only get 3 eggs or so in a blue moon, Grom does not call much. We are giving them a small "drying off" period to help them rest. We have 4 froglets thus far and 2 more tads with rear legs!

We keep our tads in a 6 quart container, in reverse osmosis water about 2 inches deep, with bits of moss, Indian almond leaves etc for tannins and some cover floating around with them, and a large rock so if they metamorphize out and we miss it immediately (we check daily) the froglette has "dry land" to go to.

For the container, we have it half on a small heatpad with a thermostat and probe so it gets no warmer that 28 deg. C, and provides a "Cool end". We also have an air bubbler in the water, to oxygenate. We like to keep our tads all together with this species, and find almost no predation between them as long as we feed consitently with Repashy Soylent Green and the odd fruit fly who drowns. XD


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Just for general info, raising tads in water with a decent calcium content is shown to help prevent SLS. Some folks like to use dechlorinated tap, others (me, anyway) RO reconstituted with a homemade mineral mix or aquarium product (e.g. Seachem Equilibrium).

The article that is usually cited on this is linked in this post.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

I have read that it is good to use a variety of food. Is Soylent Green enough, or should I purchase additional food?

Ricky


----------



## Homerjay419 (10 mo ago)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Ok, so they are starting to turn grayish I am thinking they are not fertile, but I'll give them some time just in case. From what I can tell it is normal for frogs to not be successful their first clutch.
> 
> In the meantime going to purchase java moss and some Indian almond leaves.
> 
> ...


You may wanna put the petri dish into a sterile shoe boxed sized Tupperware. 
Place a paper towel on the bottom and dampen the paper towel with tadpole tea. 
While the eggs like air they need humidity to remain viable. Also you would put a few drops of tad tea in the petri itself. Flush out all the gunk,n add tad tea up to the sides of the eggs.dont submerge them.
If there grey not white,the only way I can think of is if you can picture the way your eye color looks, the pattern. Good eggs resemble that,imo.
Good luck 👍


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Those eggs were indeed not fertile. I have not seen another clutch since unfortunately.

Is there any chance the frogs would hide the eggs somewhere else? They like to sleep under a large cork piece that creates a cave for them.









There are some magnolia leaves under there and it is pretty dry since the mister cannot reach it. Would they still lay there?

Ricky


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Imatreewaterme said:


> There are some magnolia leaves under there and it is pretty dry since the mister cannot reach it. Would they still lay there?


Probably not. I'm sure will get another clutch under the coco hut.


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

My Azureus have laid their clutches other places a few times. One time I even saw a tadpole on the father's back and he deposited it in his water bowl and I pulled it from there. I have no idea where they laid that egg, but they somehow managed to raise it successfully.


----------



## ctharnettnz (Dec 25, 2021)

Drachenblut said:


> Congrats! Our lovely D. Tinctorius 'Cobalt' pair, Grom the Paunch and Madam Tiddymuncha have been producing like mad for us! We get about 8 eggos every 2 weeks for the last couple months. They seem to have slowed down now, and we only get 3 eggs or so in a blue moon, Grom does not call much. We are giving them a small "drying off" period to help them rest. We have 4 froglets thus far and 2 more tads with rear legs!
> 
> We keep our tads in a 6 quart container, in reverse osmosis water about 2 inches deep, with bits of moss, Indian almond leaves etc for tannins and some cover floating around with them, and a large rock so if they metamorphize out and we miss it immediately (we check daily) the froglette has "dry land" to go to.
> 
> For the container, we have it half on a small heatpad with a thermostat and probe so it gets no warmer that 28 deg. C, and provides a "Cool end". We also have an air bubbler in the water, to oxygenate. We like to keep our tads all together with this species, and find almost no predation between them as long as we feed consitently with Repashy Soylent Green and the odd fruit fly who drowns. XD


Love the Warhammer name for your frog. I'm going to have to name mine after some slann now.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

I got another clutch of 3 eggs again yesterday. Not sure if they are fertile yet again.










Ricky


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

The two on the outside look fertile to me.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

hansgruber7 said:


> The two on the outside look fertile to me.


How do you tell?








The right most one looks like it is getting bigger. The center one is bad for sure right? Should I remove it gently with a razor blade?


Ricky


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Imatreewaterme said:


> How do you tell?
> View attachment 307019
> 
> The right most one looks like it is getting bigger. The center one is bad for sure right? Should I remove it gently with a razor blade?
> ...


Once you get that cloudy look then you know its a bad egg, I have been removing probable bad eggs and placing them in a separate petri dish, I'm not sure if its really necessary but I'm afraid bad eggs might cause my good eggs to rot.


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

I can't tell for sure. They just look like the fertile eggs I have. When they get cloudy they are bad. I usually just leave them in there for a while just in case I'm wrong. Haven't had them harm my fertile eggs from what I can tell. But if you're sure the egg has gone bad, you can probably just remove it.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

hansgruber7 said:


> I can't tell for sure. They just look like the fertile eggs I have. When they get cloudy they are bad. I usually just leave them in there for a while just in case I'm wrong. Haven't had them harm my fertile eggs from what I can tell. But if you're sure the egg has gone bad, you can probably just remove it.


Does the white dot growing on the top indicate a tadpole developing?









Is it safe to assume the middle egg is bad at this point?

Ricky


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

In my experience, any white dots forming are usually a bad sign. I would give all three eggs at least a few more days just to be sure. If they are bad it will be abundantly obvious before long. How much water do you have in that petri dish?


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

hansgruber7 said:


> In my experience, any white dots forming are usually a bad sign. I would give all three eggs at least a few more days just to be sure. If they are bad it will be abundantly obvious before long. How much water do you have in that petri dish?


Not a crazy amount of water they are not submerged. I added some Indian almond leaf to give them tannins. Dang! I thought the white was a tadpole.

Ricky


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Those eggs were indeed not good.

They just laid another clutch today:









Assuming the white one is bad?

Ricky


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes, the white one is almost certainly bad, but the other five look good so far. Are you supplementing the parents with Vitamin A powder? I found once I did that my egg clutches and froglets seemed much healthier.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

hansgruber7 said:


> Yes, the white one is almost certainly bad, but the other five look good so far. Are you supplementing the parents with Vitamin A powder? I found once I did that my egg clutches and froglets seemed much healthier.


Yes. I am using vitamin A twice a month, and calcium + every other time. Should I increase the frequency on vit A?

Ricky


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

No, I think that's about right.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

These eggs are starting to develop. Looks like the third time is the charm.









Ricky


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

The first tadpole has hatched. How long should I wait before transferring it to a cup?









Ricky


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Can be moved anytime. I tend to move my Tads as soon as they're out of the egg jelly.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Can be moved anytime. I tend to move my Tads as soon as they're out of the egg jelly.


Awesome. How long do you wait to feed them?

Is Indian almond leaf enough or should I get some java moss?

Ricky


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Moss is not necessary at all. 

I grow all my tadpoles with one piece of oakleaf, no waterchanges ( only adding some water if needed) and feed a hikari koi pellet every 3 days starting from the 3'th day after they hatched. 

Easy as that.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

I think a bit of any aquarium plant helps a bit. It kinda adds the funk to get a bio film started faster. I put mine in water glasses or pint ball jars and let them get a bit of sun in the morning so the growing plant also helps keep things clean. 

But, there is no way you can screw it up unless you do something crazy. Raising tads is easy.


----------



## Petpoor (6 mo ago)

Imatreewaterme said:


> I have read that it is good to use a variety of food. Is Soylent Green enough, or should I purchase additional food?
> 
> Ricky


I use Josh's Frogs tadpole bites and dust the bites with Sera Micron.i have heard that soylent can foul the water pretty quickly so watch for that. Good luck!!


----------

